# Moving to Sharm



## Becka (Jul 31, 2009)

I am going to be moving to sharm in a month. I already have a job lined up but there are a few questions i need to know answers for.

I am a 25 year old blonde english girl. Will I be "hasseled" when im working there as much as i do when i go on holiday. it is never bad but does get tiresome after a while.
also i am going out there on my own knowing only a few people, will it be easy to make friends?
Finally if all my accom and food is paid for by the hotel i work in how much a month do you think on average i will spend as i need to know if i am been paid enough?!

Thanks in advance for helping


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi doubt you will get hassled any less or more if you were working or on holiday. doesnt matter what colour hair you have. Cant really tell how much you will spend as that is down to the individual as to whether you drink, smoke, get taxis, walk, get the minibus etc etc. Wages are low compared to UK. 

What hotel are you going to work at. I have an apartment in Nabq.

Good luck - another poster Lauren is moving out soon to work in Sharm too so maybe you could meet up.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

hey...
im 24 irish living in sharm last few years private mail me ur email etc ill try help u as much as i can!!


----------



## Sharm Girl (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Ladies! I am also moving to Sharm  

I work in hospitality and have been offered a position in Sharm and hope to be arriving in September. 

Becka: Are u there already? How is it going?
Cutiepie: What do u do in Egypt? Is there plenty going on? Any tips on things to bring which we wont be able to buy over there?

Thanks!!


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi the things I miss that I cant get out there are certain foods! I always take marmite with me. Take needle and cottons. You can get most things out there. Electrical items tend to be from China and there are alot of fakes. The supermarkets do sell some brands you are used to like Pantene, Dove, Colgate etc. Eyeliners out there arent very good. There is a new Bodyshop however that has just opened up the road from the Marriott on the Peace Road in Naama. I buy my Egyptian cotton bedding and towels in the UK and take over as it is better quality as they tend to export the better stuff.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Becka said:


> I am going to be moving to sharm in a month. I already have a job lined up but there are a few questions i need to know answers for.
> 
> I am a 25 year old blonde english girl. Will I be "hasseled" when im working there as much as i do when i go on holiday. it is never bad but does get tiresome after a while.
> also i am going out there on my own knowing only a few people, will it be easy to make friends?
> ...


Hi,

I am a 24 year old English girl and have been living in Sharm for the last three years. For the hassle, I am sure you will still get it, but once you've been here a while people tend to remember you in the areas you visit often and don't really bother as they know you aren't interested in what they have. Age, hair colour, nationality really does not matter. 

Don't worry about only knowing a few people, Sharm is a very small place and it is easy to get to know people, and once you're working you will find yourself without much free time anyway. Which hotel will you be working in? If you ever want to meet up for a coffee or something then just message me and we can arrange something.

As for spending, as others have said it really depends on your lifestyle.

Sam


----------

